# Rod Holders in the Truck Bed



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

When I trailer the boat I always put the rods and reels in the pickup bed. I put a couple of life preservers underneath to give them cushion but it doesn't seem like the best way to do it. I've busted more rods in the truck than in the boat! Does anyone have a better way of transporting their equipment in the back of the truck, DIY rod holders?


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Try taking the reels off and putting them in a PVC pipe with a cap on one end and a sewer clean out screw on lid on the other. Standing rods up in a rod holder driving 65 and 70 miles per hour baits and weights banging around on them is worse than laying them on life jackets.


----------



## ssminnow355 (Oct 26, 2007)

I got a pressure treated piece of wood and screwed 9 of the plastic rod holders with the aluminum brackets into it. I cut the 2x6 to the length of the stake holes in the bed and cut 2 legs that fit into them, then screwed the 2x6 with the rod holders to the legs and then put a screw in through the hole at the bottom of the legs inside the bed. Painted it black. Works great and no rod/reel damage. Going on 3 yrs now.


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

Old Baitbucket said:


> When I trailer the boat I always put the rods and reels in the pickup bed. I put a couple of life preservers underneath to give them cushion but it doesn't seem like the best way to do it. I've busted more rods in the truck than in the boat! Does anyone have a better way of transporting their equipment in the back of the truck, DIY rod holders?


if u dont mind spending 50 buck i would recomd this rod case
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_1491?cmCat=CROSSSELL&cmid=PP_P1_2


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Here's mine.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

I will try to snap a picture on Sunday when I get back, but here is the jist. 2 x 12 cut to fit across bed of truck. Have a Dodge with the slots, so mine is cut to fit fairly tight. Leans back a little at 75 mph full of rods.

Need to round bottom corners on end of board so bottom of board can almost touch bottom of truck bed. Cut 12 - 14" pieces of 1 1/2" PVC. Drill two larger holes on one side of pipe so SS flat panhead 2" x 1/4" bolt head can fit thru and be tightened. I try to keep slot in bolt head vertical to prevent damage to hypolon on rod butts. Smaller holes in other side of pipe for bolt and thru 2 x 12. I used aircraft nuts, so was overkill. Probably will make another one out of some mesquite and aluminum pipe, but worry about someone wanting it more than me.

Space distance betwen pipe for size reels you typically transport. Mine holds 9 on one side of board and can handle 50's in all but the two outside holders. You could put pipe on both sides of board, but would not look right to me. Drill small hole in bottom of pipe and drive small galvanized nail to prevent bottoming and keeps gimbaled rods from turning.

Works good, but don't do fast food or bank drive through. Another version has the rods laid back at an angle, but I usually have large ice chest and other stuff, mine are almost vertical.

Ernest should get credit for the basic design that I improved.

John



Old Baitbucket said:


> When I trailer the boat I always put the rods and reels in the pickup bed. I put a couple of life preservers underneath to give them cushion but it doesn't seem like the best way to do it. I've busted more rods in the truck than in the boat! Does anyone have a better way of transporting their equipment in the back of the truck, DIY rod holders?


----------



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

*More info*

I have a bed cover so the rods and reels need to be horizontal in the bed. Also, the less room the better since I have a bunch of other stuff. For the long haul the reels will be off the rods but I was needing something from the boat ramp to camp, maybe 5 or 10 miles. Too short of a distance to break down and store all the tackle but something to take the beating of 10 miles of rough road. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Old Baitbucket said:


> I have a bed cover so the rods and reels need to be horizontal in the bed. Also, the less room the better since I have a bunch of other stuff. For the long haul the reels will be off the rods but I was needing something from the boat ramp to camp, maybe 5 or 10 miles. Too short of a distance to break down and store all the tackle but something to take the beating of 10 miles of rough road. Thanks for the suggestions.


Just buy a set of horizontal rod racks with the rubber inserts at Academy and attach them to the side of the truck bed.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a simular set up. but i used 2 inch PVC pipe and cut my own and used loop bolts.. Works great for when I have a few peeps riding with me. Inshore / Off shore poles ... Cost about 40 bucks..

They will be fine this way.

Post a pic later



ssminnow355 said:


> I got a pressure treated piece of wood and screwed 9 of the plastic rod holders with the aluminum brackets into it. I cut the 2x6 to the length of the stake holes in the bed and cut 2 legs that fit into them, then screwed the 2x6 with the rod holders to the legs and then put a screw in through the hole at the bottom of the legs inside the bed. Painted it black. Works great and no rod/reel damage. Going on 3 yrs now.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Quick phone pic. I actually seen a peep in a white p/u with a stainless steel holder mounted yesterday. 

The idea is a good one and pratical. I also have a rod tube. Your rods are safe, but you have to string em up and down each trip..


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

KEEP it Simple

Buy one of these and attach it to your tool box or to the bed against the cab

They come in Black as well

You can get them at BASS Pro....


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

I've used the PVC tubes for over 25 years without a broken rod...I wrap the tip ends together in a towel as I push the rods in ,that keeps them from vibrating against the hard surface...I've carried them on the airplanes this way also...never a problem...


----------



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas. I'm headed out to the shop to hammer some out. Pics later


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

thats what i would go with if i wanted it to be permament.

Those thnner pvc pipes would break when i haul items around.

I like the idea of it aking d seconds to remove. and i have a hole for a lock.



Muddskipper said:


> KEEP it Simple
> 
> Buy one of these and attach it to your tool box or to the bed against the cab
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

*First Attempt*

A little bit cramped. I think I will just do two on each side and put some of the pipe insulation material in the middle of the rods for more support. I had to lower the top rod to clear the bed cover support bracket. Not much room with the wheel well in the way.


----------

